# Gym Class :/



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm a senior in HS and I'm gonna be taking 1 hour of gym class everyday for 4 months  The last time I got gym was in 10th grade, where I was always picked last in every team and nobody passes me the ball, and when they do (which is rare), I blank out and turn into a klutz and keep passing it to the opposite team because I never know what to do with it. People always criticize me because I made my team lose every time and it really damaged my self esteem.

I hate P.E and sports in general and I suck at every sport except maybe swimming, but I'm only good at the breaststroke. Sucks that they don't have a swimming pool at my school. I'm terribly unathletic (scrawny, built like a toothpick), my hand/eye coordination is terrible (I can't even do a simple serve in badminton and tennis) and I'm surely the slowest runner out of all the kids. Plus it's senior year PE class so the teacher expects all of us to be experts at every sport and later in the semester we even have to do an assignment where we demonstrate freshmen on how to play a particular sport correctly, which is going to be a guaranteed fail for me. Ugh I can just imagine that ppl are gonna laugh at me and bullying me and the teacher failing me.

And I can't drop senior year gym class because it's a requirement for graduation. Sorry if that turned out to be too much of a rant because I am very depressed and nervous for gym class tomorrow.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

That sucks. I hated gym too. I have no coordination at all. I was always the one picked last, and bullied. It didn't help when the basketball, football, wrestling jocks took gym. There were two jocks that were always in my class for four years. They were out for just about every sport that the school offered. So they didn't have to take gym,but they had to take it to bully the less able ones like me. Luckily, I never flunked, but got C's. The one PE teacher thought he was going to shape me to be a basketball player since I was 6 feet tall. But I wasn't willing, and coordination was a problem. So for punishment since he also taught drivers ed wouldn't let me take the class. Kept telling me every time I signed up it was full which was BS. Everyone else took it. So I couldn't get my license until I was 18.


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

man, i know how you're feeling. in primary school, i hated gym from the bottom of my heart. we had a female teacher to whom i gave a nickname ''Hitler-lady''. she really looked like Hitler, only in sweatpants and long hair pulled up in a bun. 

she constantly put me in pair with one boy who didn't even know how to throw a ball and was a completely retard, so because of him, it seemed like i don't know how to throw a ball either. i even had to dance with him, since she taught us all how to play waltz, although she needed to show him where to put his hands because he was too stupid to do it himself. in the end, she gave us a 'D'.

she also always gave me a 'D' a the end of the year, and said that i needed to get an 'F' and some ''special program'', whatever that means and that i need to go to doctor to check my motor skills. like i'm some kind of retard or something! just because i couldn't run as fast as she wanted me to run or do some exercises. actually, i wasn't good in some exercises only because i was afraid of her. 

during gym classes, i got bullied and she never did anything. once, when i told her what one bully said to me, she laughed. she accused me of having a crush on my bully. god i hated that b**** so much!!! i'm just not a sports person. i just couldn't run very fast or do many push ups, but i always did my best and had my gym kit.

my parents complained to my headteacher about her. he was really good, but said something that if we said something about her, she would give me a lower grade at the end of the year....

now, in high school, we have a male teacher. now, i won't say i hate gym, just don't like it.


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Ugh, I do not miss dealing with that. Every single thing you mention is EXACTLY how I was in gym class except for the swimming part. Picked dead last each time, slowest runner, can't do basic things, criticized constantly, etc. And it's truly pathetic how serious the other students take it. It's really quite shameful to be honest, and they should be embarrassed that they care that much. I never did have the courage to yell at someone, "THEN JOIN A FREAKIN' SPORT!!!!" It's not the Olympics.

KawaiiHime, that teacher sounds horrible! I had a devil gym teacher too but not nearly as bad. I mean I always got teachers who graded me just because I wasn't good at sports, rather than because I actually tried, but this teacher was just truly awful and an unfair grader. It's like, don't these people realize they're lowering my *GPA *because I can't *play basketball!?!? -___- *So of course, very concerned about my grade, I asked her if there was a project I could do physical education related so I could bring my grade up. Know what she did? Laughed in my face. She literally laughed in my face.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Gym class was awful, I probably skipped over 40 days worth of gym senior year by saying I was having a rough period. Anything like that could work for you? (though that kinda sucked too, teacher wouldn't let me go do something more useful, instead I had to co-referee. Still a hell of a lot better than sweating and jumping around trying to catch a basketball).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah gym class was nothing but hell. I think you didnt have to take it past gr9 here. The process of being picked for teams by classmates was just awful. I hated every moment of it. It really turned me off from exercise and fitness for many many years


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

go to the doc and ask for exams to allergies and stuff...maybe he can do somehting to excuse you from it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unless you want a bad grade,you could skip class,but there isn't much you could do. Speak to your Physical Education teacher about your concerns, maybe she/he will understand,if not then try your best in the class.


----------



## Sarabethq (Feb 19, 2014)

Tell me about it. I had to do swimming in P.E. im a sophomore my anxiety sky rocketed through the roof I am no longer in that school.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess I'm in the minority in this forum, but I ****ing loved gym class. It was probably the only class where my SA didn't show. Sure, I was picked close to last (I was at least athletic), but I'd end up surprising people because they all thought I was incompetent. As far as I'm concerned, the only thing I sucked at was basketball, because I can't make a basket worth sh*t. I remember we were playing flag ball on the football field one class, and it was my turn to be quarterback (each student had a "batting order"). I launched at perfect spiral 45 yards for a touchdown, and everyone was ****ing speechless. That shut them up for a while. Also, being able to pelt some ******* in the nuts with a dodgeball is something I really miss.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Man a lot of your experiences sound pretty bad. Is gym class in the US really that bad? Here we have PE class (physical education) and at least at my school it only involved a few classes a week where we played some game or sport, but not too seriously. Of course there were always the jock type guys who took it seriously and were competitive, but there wasn't much pressure to be really good.

We did have sport on Friday afternoons after lunchtime, but they were divided into two streams, so that the serious athletes could compete in competitions in whatever sport with other schools, and the rest could just do it for fun/exercise. I always did the fun/exercise stream because I sucked at sport, like most it seems on here lol. It seems SA and sucking at sport go hand in hand, and I think it is more related to our low self-esteem and confidence in our own abilities, never trying or being intimidated to try to compete in sports out of anxiety and fear of embarrassment.

Sorry I don't really have any advice, other than just try to get through it. It is not the end of the world and once you graduate no one will ever care or remember if you were crap at gym class or not. Just try your best and try not to let the jerks get you down.


----------



## Anonymous45 (Feb 3, 2014)

Skip class that's what I did 
My PE class was unorganized my teacher didn't know I was in his class because I was so quiet and it was like February so I quit showing up


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I *****ing hate P.E. Hate it with a PASSION. I'm getting my mum to write me a note so that I hopefully don't have to do it. Yay. 

I am also skinny and a slow runner. Hardly anyone passes me the ball (thankfully) either. When they do, I don't know what to do with it, so I just pass it to the person calling for it.

I actually can't swim at all...

One hour of gym a DAY? WUT DA ***.

I have 3 hours a week...


----------



## Agalychnis (Feb 25, 2014)

I disagree with the idea that SA and lack of talkent in sport go hand-in-hand. I used to swim for my city (but had to quit as I could no longer go onto pool side). Anyway, we only have PE once week now  and usually it's just abdminton with my best friend. I think as you go up the school you do less and less. That's how it is here anyway.


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

I feel you, man. It sucks. Our teachers like to do the stupid warm up activities one by one while everyone else watches and wait their turn. I get so embarrassed and start doing weird things in front of everyone out of nervousness. The activities are so stupid, man. Skipping sideways, sprinting, walking backwards...in front of everyone. Worst of all is that they make it into a race and who will be the fastest. We do get teamed for racing activities but we still do it one person at a time and of course I'm the reason my team loses, then everyone hates me for the rest of the day. That's just the warm ups.


----------

